# Kodiak- Honda powered - SGB5500HX- Runs for 15 to 30 minutes then shuts down



## bigbuilder (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

You were excellent at solving my last question on a different generator I thought I would see if we could get this one fixed.

I have an older ( maybe 15 years old) kodiak 5500 generator. Used for work for many years flawlessly. Now we mostly use it for power failures at the house. But the last couple of times it quit running after 15 to 30 minutes. Stopped dead.
Running excellent under good load. Then just shuts right off.

I would go out and fiddle with it. Make sure fuel was flowing. I pulled the plug and see spark. Then it fires up. Runs for awhile and stops again.

I have cleaned carb, changed the plug, cleaned air filter. They all looked excellent. Doesn't seem to change the problem.

I was thinking low oil sensor? Maybe ignition?


Love to hear peoples thoughts on this.


----------



## bigbuilder (Aug 2, 2020)

Does anyone have a thought or two on this frustrating issue?


----------



## Jackruf (Nov 4, 2012)

My thought would be to test the coil immediately when this happens. Perhaps a crack that expands from heat and contracts during the cooling off phase.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

I bought a beautiful snow thrower that did the very same thing and it was a crack in the spark plug. 
So some things to check :spark plug, entire coil / wire for cracks (some times youll see a white mark where the spark may be jumping and dead shorting it)
Low oil sensor and of course oil level in general.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea by pass the oil sensor for testing. yellow wire on the side of the gx engine, just unplug the bullet connector for test.
they work by grounding out the spark, just like the engine stop.
you need a spark tester for sure. you need to know if you are loosing fuel or spark when it stops.

replace the fuel filter and clean the fuel tank as it has a strainer in the tank.

test gear is below;
see this page for must have test tools for engines
you might have a bad spark cap issue.. rare but they do crack and go bad.
i replaced one just today on an older gx 390. carbon tracked.


----------



## PLX (Nov 22, 2020)

bigbuilder said:


> Does anyone have a thought or two on this frustrating issue?


I would throw a new spark plug in for starters. It may have a small crack or something in it.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

His last reply was in aug. So i dont think the op is gonna reply at this point. Unfortunately I see a lot of that on this forum.


----------



## PLX (Nov 22, 2020)

JohnNY said:


> His last reply was in aug. So i dont think the op is gonna reply at this point. Unfortunately I see a lot of that on this forum.


I thought maybe he was just a slow reader


----------



## lost (Jul 14, 2021)

PLX said:


> I thought maybe he was just a slow reader


anyone have a wire diagram? i pulled mine apart to clean it and i have two wires not hooked


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Coil weak? Heat related coil failure?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lost said:


> anyone have a wire diagram? i pulled mine apart to clean it and i have two wires not hooked


hey lost
wire diagram for what?
state the brand and exact model of what you are working on
and snap a couple of pix of the wires in question please.


----------

